# I agree with FDR



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Surprise! About unions that is. He didn't thing public employees should belong to unions, and I don't either. I was a public employee, and don't believe it was my place to hold the American taxpayer hostage. It's simply not right. If you want to do something about it go to the link I provided and support the governor of Wisconsin.

http://www.newsmax.com/surveys/SupportG ... ode=BC1B-1


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Plainsman, just curuious and if you don't mind my asking: Did you belong to a union as a federal employee? Do you currently receive a pension?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

seabass said:


> Plainsman, just curuious and if you don't mind my asking: Did you belong to a union as a federal employee? Do you currently receive a pension?


The union was offered to us, but I refused to join. I don't think it would be ethical. I hope I earned my salary, and I accepted my position without an organization behind me to twist the taxpayers arm.

Yes, I receive a pension, and that is a bit of a sore spot. I paid into it and would have had a pension without being a burden on the taxpayer. Most people don't know Reagan robbed my pension fund to save Social Security. Now I must rely on a pension derived from tax money. Our fund was way in the black and very healthy. That is the one thing I hold against Reagan. I paid taxes on that money, and invested it, then he took it. I don't see how he could legally do that.

My point was that FDR didn't want public employees belonging to unions. We don't hear that in the mainstream media. The unions started when there was a need. Employers were treating their employees like slaves. Now the unions are driving employees broke. I just came back from Hawaii where unions destroyed the sugar cane industry, and the pineapple industry. I wish I had an answer how to keep both the employers and the employees from gaining an unfair upper-hand and ripping off the other. I'm open to ideas.

You know it may surprise you that you as a liberal and I as a conservative may come to some middle ground on this one. Control greed while preserving capitalism. Tough job. Any ideas?


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

I am also not unionized, FYI. I will not receive a pension either.

You know, whether Regan took/borrowed funds from your pension to me isn't necessarily an issue. You paid into your pension by working all those years. It was your money, not a gift from taxpayers.

Here, ignore the inflamatory title and read this article. That's kind of my point. For further clarity, read some of the responses by the author at the bottom (can you imagine writing a piece then going on and on defending yourself to the massess? but anyway).

http://blogs.forbes.com/rickungar/2...ntribute-nothing-to-public-employee-pensions/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes, that is the way my retirement worked until it somehow got ripped off. I understand that makes no difference to you, but it ticks me off. 
I still think unions have gone to far. Sure at one time we needed them, and perhaps still do, but they need to be controlled the same as business. I hate to have government stick their nose in, but I guess it's human nature to look out for number one. I still ask: how do we preserve capitalism and control the greedy from both sides? It's a question that has bothered me for years and I still have no answer.

Ya, it looks like paying 100% of their retirement in Wisconsin and asking them to pay more is crazy. However, is that the whole story? It makes perfect sense to me, but asking them to pay more makes no sense. What's the whole story? There are so many liars today the truth gets buried to deep to dig up.

Oh, well, the bottom line for me is, I like FDR don't think public employees should belong to unions. Unions can be good or bad, but they can get as greedy as the people we try protect them from. What to do, what to do?


----------

